# How to edit the boot section of a bootable CD?



## koolbluez (Sep 14, 2006)

I've a bootable CD which I want to edit a little and recopy into another CD.

I've extracted it using UltraISO to a .bif file. Now how can I edit the contents of the file.

Earlier I did it by making a bootable floppy and using it as image while making the boot CD, but the floppy's missing; but I got the CD.

Now I've to extract and edit the boot portion of the CD.

Can we do it? If yes, then how?

I do know that we get boot files online, but I want to edit this cd's boot portion. How can that be done?

Thanks.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 14, 2006)

what do you mean by 'editing' boot sector? you want to add another option?


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 15, 2006)

I meant the CD's boot sector, not the hard disk's...
not related to dual-booting, or multiple profiling...

I need to edit the boot files in a bootable CD's bootable sector.


----------



## thadhanihemant (Sep 15, 2006)

use isobuster to to extract the boor sector of the cd 
then edit the contents of the cd  and then
add the bootsector to the cd...


----------



## aadipa (Sep 15, 2006)

You may need to add a complete new boot loader, and add existing boot sector as one of the option in it.

Some loaders like BCDW may be useful. I have not used this for long time, so cannt tell you exact steps.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 15, 2006)

As i already said, I need to edit the boot sector of that particular cd. Not add/delete that sector and put a replacement i get.

I need to edit the files in that boot portion. Can I extract those files individually atleast using any software? Is that method a possibility?

Extract the boot files within that sector as individual files and work on them separately, instead of *replacement*. That i can do. The individualization of the boot files is what I wasn't able to do.

Please tell me on that issue.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 16, 2006)

Instead of keeping us guessing, just tell what type of editing you want to do, and what existing booting is. It will help a lot.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaar aadipa, few years back, when I had a need to make a bootable cd, I used to make a bootable floppy using Xp or 98, which included the mouse/keyboard/cd drivers, boot.ini files and so on.

Then i used to implement the floppy into the cd which i wanted to make bootable using Nero or UltraISO or WinISO softwares. That was the default method long time back. Now we do get boot files online and with the softwares directly for booting.

Now I've a cd which i made that way and want to extract the original boot contents out of it, all the files. Nero.. UltraISO... do not show the boot portion contents, they just mention that the iso/cd is bootable or not.

My query is that... is there any software to extract the individual boot files like the boot.ini, attrib.com, format.com... from the boot section of a bootable cd? Also i had extracted the boot section of the cd using UltraISO inot a .bif file, but no software is able to read and extract the contents of the bif file. Is there something which can edit this type of file. UltraISO does the job halfway, it just extracts the boot portion, but doesn't help editing its contents. Now, do i make myself clear?


----------



## aadipa (Sep 21, 2006)

Get Bart's Boot Image Extractor

Extract bin image with BBIE. 

I used to use trial version of WinImage to make edit floppy images. There is another free tool, BFI, which can create floppy images, though I have not used it. For extracting files from bin file, try your luck with WinRAR / 7zip, WinImage can do the same, but it is not a freeware.


----------

